# Freeride/Downhill Strecken gesucht - Gerne auch am Helfen bei Aufbau



## DuBBox (23. Juni 2017)

Hey bin ganz frisch hier im Forum,

wollte mal Fragen, wie es aussieht mit DH/Freeride strecken im Raum Darmstadt/Dieburg, helfe auch gerne beim Trailbauen. Fahre auch Berghoch, aber in der Regel mit dem Ziel da dann Spaß bei der Abfahrt zu haben 

Bin 21 und sportlich sehr fitt also wenn jmd Lust hat mir ne Nachricht schreiben! (sollte hier ja gehen oder? zur not gibts auch meine privatmail) 

Die Trails am Bölle/Sternenwarte kenne ich, sind ganz ok aber DH/Freeride ist das keineswegs, also außer halt man will mal schnuppern. Aber anspruchsvolles hab ich noch nicht gefunden und die sind alle echt kurz. Frankenstein hab ich jetzt immer öfter gehört das da Leute Seile spannen etc. drauf hab ich dann doch eher weniger Lust + da kann man auf keinen Fall was bauen...


----------



## PR-Music (23. Juni 2017)

www.fuchstrail.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DuBBox (23. Juni 2017)

empfiehlst du damit die Strecke oder allgemein den Verein oder gleich beides?  Nur für die 1 Strecke würde ich keinen Verein beitreten, bei ner guten Community hingegen sieht das dann ganz anders aus, mit Leuten die auch zusammen wo anders Hometrails fahren etc. 

Hast du da Erfahrung?


----------



## jjom (10. Juli 2017)

Wenn du Mountainbike fahren willst findest du am Frankenstein viel. Auch vernünftige Strecken für "abwärts orientiert". Ob das deiner Definition von Freeride/Downhill entspricht musst du dann selbst beurteilen.

Etwas von "Seilen spannen etc" habe ich bzgl Frankenstein & Umgebung weder gehört noch selbst mitbekommen.

Was Strecken (auf)bauen angeht sollte man am Frankenstein äußerst vorsichtig sein. Das was es gibt wurde von irgendwem aufgebaut und wird in der Regel auch von jemanden gepflegt, da sollte man ohne Kontakt mit den jeweiligen Leuten die Finger von lassen.
Und bevor man stumpfsinnig was neues baut sollte man ein Gefühl für die Leute und die Gegend bekommen.
Wäre schade wenn es wieder Polizeikontrollen und Abrissaktionen gibt, weil es zu viel wurde.


----------



## DuBBox (11. Juli 2017)

War inzwischen auch nochmal da und hab mir Zeit genommen alles zu erkunden. Gab dann dort auch echt paar sehr spaßige Strecken, haste Recht. War vorher an der Falschen seite Unterwegs... Komoot hat mir dann aber die anderen Routen gezeigt.

Kann sein das das mit den Seilen eher Horrorgeschichten sind, denke bei so inoffiziellen Trails sollte man eh erstmal ne langsamere Runde runterfahren um zu schauen ob die Strecke frei ist. Hat mich nur interessiert ob da jemand mal was mitbekommen hat.

Am Frankenstein rumbauen hab ich nicht vor, deswegen ja auch gesagt das man da nicht bauen kann (sollte). Soll ja einiges an Geld kosten wenn man da erwischt wird, dazu sind kenn ich niemanden der die anlegt und will dem nicht ins Handwerk pfuschen  
Bauen würde ich allgemein nur da wo es erlaubt ist, bzw. nach Erlaubnis beim zugehörigen Forstamt fragen. Finde man muss diese ganze Konfliktsituation nicht noch verschärfen. Gibt genug die illegal bauen, mir ist es legal aber lieber, dann wird es wenigstens nicht von offizieller Seite zerstört... ist ja mega Schade um die Strecken

Aber danke für das Feedback, denke werde mich mal mehr über den o.g. Verein informieren.


----------



## camaroracer (12. Juli 2017)

DuBBox schrieb:


> Aber danke für das Feedback, denke werde mich mal mehr über den o.g. Verein informieren.



Die beiden Lines sind schon recht brauchbar. Ist halt kein hardcore Downhill.

Hier mal zum anschauen :









Unseren 210 Mitgliedern gefallen die Strecken schon ganz gut  .

Gemeinsame Touren, Tripps zu Bikefestivals und Bikeparkbesuche gehören auch zum Vereinsleben.

Für den kleinen Jahresbeitrag bist du Mitglied im Verein, beim DIMB (inkl. Einkaufsrabatte Hibike u.a.) und Radsportverbänden.

Am 03.08.2017 ist in Bensheim unser nächster Stammtisch  / Vereinstreffen geplant.
Vereinsfremde sind zum Kennenlernen sehr gerne willkommen.
Da kannst du dich auch mal zu einem gemeinsamen Schnuppertag auf dem Trail verabreden.
Setze dich halt vorher mal mit unserem Vorstand in Verbindung.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## DuBBox (12. Juli 2017)

Ach cool, danke für den ausführlichen post sehr nett. Die beiden Videos kenne ich mittlerweile, finde die Trails echt schick, ist halt echt in der Nähe, das ist super. 

Vorallem interessieren tun mich halt aber die gemeinsamen Touren und Bikepark/festival besuche. Macht in ner Gruppe einfach gut Laune und man lernt immer was dazu. 

Hatte jetzt eh vor einfach beizutreten wenn das so ohne weiteres geht? Mein Fahrrad ist leider aktuell kaputt, deswegen warte ich sehr gespannt auf mein Spindrift Free, das wird vorraussichtlich jetzt am 21ten gebaut :O Denke ich werd dann einfach dem Vorstand von euch mal schreiben und alles weitere klären. 
Aber nochmal vielen Dank, denke der Verein wird wohl das richtige sein um hier paar Leute mit denen man fahren kann kennenzulernen. Super Sache!


----------

